# What's your birthday on the the tCoD Zodiac?



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2008)

*points to sig* Day of Mantine, Reign of Kyogre, Season of Will.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 8, 2008)

Festival of Celebi, Season of Knowledge


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2008)

Day of Mismagius, Reign of Giratina, Season of Knowledge.

18 DAYS AWAY!!


----------



## spaekle (Aug 8, 2008)

Day of Aerodactyl, Reign of Rayquaza, Season of Will. 

I _really_ wanted Reign of Darkrai but I guess this is okay. I was a Kecleon on the old zodiac.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 8, 2008)

The friggin' Slakoth line.
<_<
>_>
<_<

Reign of Regigigas
Season of Knowledge


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 12, 2008)

Day of Lunatone
Reign of Cresselia
Season of Emotion

Same as Butterfree.
Or at least, I'm told that we have the same day in the same month.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

New Zodiac: Day of Relicanth, Reign of Lugia, Season of Knowledge

Old Zodiac: Day of Ledian, Reign of Rayquaza, Season of Air


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2008)

Erm... festival of Ho-Oh, Season of Knowledge, I think.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 14, 2008)

Festival of shiny Arceus, season of will.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 18, 2008)

Day of Phanphy and Donphan,
Reign of Groudon,
Season of Will.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 18, 2008)

Day of Zangoose.
Reign of Latias.
Season of Emotion.

Hmph, better than what I had on the old Zodiac. (Metagross. Eeergh.)


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 18, 2008)

Pretty good.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 18, 2008)

Gee, I'd rather like a Psychic type's day. But... if you get into magnemite, It's kinda interesting.

I used to be a Politoed on Kyogre's Reign, Season of Water.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 18, 2008)

On the old Zodiac, I was VOLBEAT. I HATE VOLBEAT...



*cough*


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

Here ya go!


----------



## CNiall (Aug 19, 2008)

Festival of Shadow Suicune, Season of Will, apparently. In the old zodiac, I'm fairly sure it was the day of Porygon2, Reign of Deoxys and Season of the Mind.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 19, 2008)

Festival of Shaymin, Season of Emotion


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 19, 2008)

Typhlosion on the old zodiac.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 19, 2008)

Seel/Dewgong and Goldeen on the old Zodiac


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

Rattata on the old zodiac


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 21, 2008)

Festival of Shiny Jirachi, Season of Emotion
Used to be Sandslash.
For some reason, I made this text file in the process.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 23, 2008)

...you do realize there is already a text file with the whole Sinnoh Zodiac, right?


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 23, 2008)

The Spheal -> Sealeo -> Walrein line on the new one, and Blaziken on the old one. Spheal is sweet, but Blaziken is definitely the more badass of the two options. :0


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 23, 2008)

Whatever Electabuzz is now, and whatever Poliwhirl was before.

thank god no more poliwhirl


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't believe I have posted here.


----------



## KawaiiKun (Aug 23, 2008)

Festival of Shadow Shaymin, Season of Emotion


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Aug 23, 2008)

Festival of Regigigas, Season of Knowledge.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Day of Shinx, Luxio, and Luxray
Regin of Raikou
Season of Will.

Yay, my favorite electric types.^^(I already knew what it was)


----------



## Fredie (Aug 27, 2008)

Day of Hippopotas and Hippowdon
Reign of Groudon
Day of Will (Which is my real name!)


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 27, 2008)

Festival of shiny Arceus, season of will.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 27, 2008)

Day of Sentret and Furret, Reign of Raikou, Season of Will

Strangely fits


----------



## Linzys (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Meowzie-chan (Oct 14, 2008)

day of Krabby and Kingler, Reign of ARticuno, Season of Emotion.

I think I used to be an Octillery...


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 15, 2008)

How did it happen to be two of my MOST HATED pokemon. It couldn't of at least have been like Ninetales or something if I couldn't get Eevee or Skitty. *cries*

However...on the old one it's season of fire And it's...HOUNDOOM. Houndoom is made of awesomesauce and beats Probopass by like x99999999...


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 15, 2008)

Day of Houndour, reign of Entei, season of Will


----------



## Byrus (Oct 15, 2008)

....boring. :[


----------



## geobz (Oct 16, 2008)

I got the festival of Shadow Groudon, Season of Will


----------



## Callisto (Oct 16, 2008)

Day of Metagross,Reign of registeel, Season of knowledge.

In the old zodiac, it was... The day of Miltank.

I'm...going with Metagross.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

Day of Squirtle, Wartortle, and Blastoise, Reign of Suicune, Season of Will.
The old is Day of Snorlax, Reign of Mew, Seosom of the wind.
Me go with fluffl Warturtle. =)


----------



## o_O (Oct 16, 2008)

Day of Lotad, Lombre, and Ludicolo, Reign of Manaphy, Season of Emotion. I go with Ludicolo. My old one was Makuhita. I hated it.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine:

Day of Charmander, Charmeleon, and Charizard, Reign of Moltres, Season of Emotion. Yesss, fire.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 22, 2008)

Festival of Groudon, Season of Will (December 9th).


----------



## pancakeswordsman (Oct 25, 2008)

How come February 6 has no special mention of being Mewtwo's birthday?
(Not making this up, just check the journals in Pokemon Mansion)


----------



## 3896 (Oct 26, 2008)

Day of Remoraid and Octillery
Reign of Krogre
Season of Will
yay. ^.^


----------



## Blazie (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm Day of Zangoose, Reign of Latias, Season of Emotion.
@_@ Uh, Zangoose? My day is _all_ red pokemon.
But mine used to be Metagross...That's okay, because it's powerful, but at the same time...it's weird-ish.


----------



## Jester (Nov 5, 2008)

Shadow regice...? The heck?


----------



## Jester (Nov 5, 2008)

Shadow regice...? The heck?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2008)

Day of Cacnea and Cacturne, Reign of Darkrai, Season of Will. Actually really ironic in real life.

... it'd be even more ironic if I had the day of Eevee, though. Dx


----------



## Thunderfox (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothin' to say...It's not like they're bad or anything. (Why can't you be a fox Pokemon, March 17?!)
                                                         Thunderfox~


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 6, 2008)

*Day of Hoppip, Skiploom and Jumpluff, Reign of Mew, Season of Emotion*


I'll take Skiploom kay thanks.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 7, 2008)

*Day of Squirtle, Wartortle and Blastoise, Reign of Suicune, Season of Will*
Typhoon is happy, she gets Wartortle, her favorite pogeyman.
8D


----------



## Taliax (Nov 13, 2008)

I was the day of misdreavus/ reign of mew/ season of the mind in the old zodiac. I like the old one better.


----------



## H20firefly (Nov 13, 2008)

shiny lugia :D


----------



## Mercury (Nov 13, 2008)

*Day of Porygon, Reign of Deoxys, Season of Will*

I like Porygon, so that's okay with me.


----------



## Kirara the Ninetales (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a Ninetales, but I'll live with it. Cubone and Marowak are okay, too.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm the Day of Starly, Staravia, and Staraptor, Reign of Ho-oh, season of knowledge!

Yet I feel like my wings are clipped...


----------



## Sonic Boom~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Flowers be pretty...Shaymin and Bellossom work for me!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jan 19, 2009)

D: Nimler's got the Gahstly line, the rule of Giratina, and the season of Knowledge! *Wishes he could trade*


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 20, 2009)

June 5th = REGGIE! (actually that's what I named my Regigigas, but... it could work for the smaller Regis just as well.)

And my little sister's birthday is also Palooka Day, apparently:


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 21, 2009)

Arrgh I'm Groudon, Marowak and Cubone, Season of Emotion. That's not my first choice.....


----------



## Amaguq (Jan 21, 2009)

August 26th


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 23, 2009)

Day of Gastly, Haunter, and Gengar.

Reign of Giratina.

Season of Knowledge.

Awesome!


----------



## bulbasaur (Feb 11, 2009)

Images say it all. Old zodiac: Day of Noctowl, Reign of Zapdos, Season of the Air.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 11, 2009)

Day Of Wynaut

Reign Of Latias

Season Of Emotion

March 13th.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 12, 2009)

Festival of Shiny Mew, Season of Emotion.

Or, Feb. 27.

And just for fun I looked up my little sisters too...
Day of Poliwag, Poliwhirl and Poliwrath, Reign of Palkia, Season of Knowledge
and
Day of Wobbuffet, Reign of Latias, Season of Emotion
xD

Edit: Old Zodiac...
Gloom, reign of Regice, Season of Earth


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 13, 2009)

December 19th. Day of Shieldon and Bastiodon, Reign of Groudon, Season of Will.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

I got Barboach and Whiscash, Reign of Lugia, season so Knowlege.
In the old I got the much more awesome Scyther.


----------



## Dame Alex (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to have Day of Tyranitar, Reign of Groudon, Season of Fire.

Now it's 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lucky me, I get two Pokémon, but I don't like fighting types as much as I do others.  Oh well, at least I get a psychic reign, and my season seems to match me too.


----------



## Flora (Mar 28, 2009)

Amaguq said:


> August 26th


That's my b-day too. o.o


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 28, 2009)

Aww, you guys all have cool ones. I'm October 5th, the Festival of Shiny Suicune.

On the old I'm Reign of Deoxys, Day of Porygon, Season of the Mind.


----------



## Aisling (Mar 29, 2009)

That's bad_ass_. Um, I think?


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 29, 2009)

Day of Kangaskhan, Reign of Arceus, Season of Will.

My old one was Day of Squirtle, Reign of Articuno, Season of Water.

My old one was cooler ):


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 29, 2009)

a wailmer...


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 29, 2009)

Day of Diglett/ Dugtrio
Reign of Groudon
Season of Will

(My brother got festival of shiny heatran!)


----------



## Shiny_skydragon (Jun 10, 2009)

Really. Whadaya know, I'm actually a *dragonfly* in the Cave of Dragonflies. 

I love it! Reign of Rayquaza *ROCKS.* And Yanmas do come in handy...at least they did when I was looking for a Lucky Egg.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 10, 2009)

Day of Chingling
Reign of Jirachi
Season of Emotion

I LIKE TO USE ALL CAPS.
I once had a Jirachi avatar. ;D
I use smilys all the time and can be very emotional. X3

HOLY CARP IT FITS ME PERFECTLY. O_o


----------



## Spatz (Jun 10, 2009)

Day of Aerodactyl
Reign of Rayquaza
Season of Will

Well letsee...

I do enjoy ancient/prehistoric animals, and I find Aerodactyl under that...
Dragons = Win and Rayquaza was the first legend I got to 100
Will...well I suppose I have a lot of will power. Not that I care...

Wait, rock dragon? DODONGOES!!!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 10, 2009)

Festival of Registeel, Season of knowledge.

It seems kinda basic to me. Knowledge is cool though.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 10, 2009)

I memorized it. I think.

May fourth.
Festival of Shiny Uxie.
Season of Knowledge.

EDITATIZEMENT: Alraunne? You has Festival of Uxie. I'm Festivsl of _shiny_ Uxie! AHZOMIGOD!


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 10, 2009)

Kecleon and Arceus are cool I guess. I could sure use an Arceus. By the way, how do you pronounce "Arceus"?

My old one is Season of Water, Reign of Articuno, Day of Blastoise


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

Festival of Celebi
Season of Knowledge

Meh; better than my old one.


----------



## Solyeuse (Jul 16, 2009)

Day of Corsola, Reign of Kyogre, Season of Will.

Better than last time's DAY OF MAGIKARP. :dead:


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 17, 2009)

May 28: Day of Omanyte and Omastar, Reign of Regice, Season of Knowledge

Sweet. I was quite the Omanyte and Omastar fan when I first got into Pokemon. I should go train one now for old time's sake.


----------



## darklight2222 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm two days ahead of you, Slartibartfast. Festival of Shadow Celebi, Season of Knowledge.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 20, 2009)

I was milotic on the old 1 T-T
Now ima hippopatos I hate them 
stupid hippo


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

Festival of Lugia, Season of Knowledge







Oh yeah. My favourite legendary. And the season suits me poifect.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 21, 2009)

Day of Carvanha and Sharpedo, Reign of Darkrai, Season of Will.
Sharpedo... not exactly my favorite Pokémon, but whatever.
Better than the Day of Jynx in the old zodiac.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 21, 2009)

Festival of Shiny Giratina, Season of Knowledge.

I love Giratina. So I'm happy.


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2009)

Day of Tyrouge and Hitmontop, Reign of Palkia, Season of Knowledge.
I always did like Palkia better than Dialga. It's like a pink Mech Godzilla.


----------



## Calvin (Jul 27, 2009)

Day of Shroomish and Breloom, Reign of Palkia, Season of Knowledge.

Shrommish, Breloom, and Palkia are pretty cool. Not my favorite Pokémon, but still pretty great. :3


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 1, 2009)

Wait for it....


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 1, 2009)

Day of Staryu/Starmie, Reign of Cresselia, Season of Emotion

So, uh, I guess I'm a boltbeaming tank who cries when he takes hits.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 2, 2009)

Day of Magby, Reign of Heatran, Season of Will. (:


----------



## Tigerclaw (Aug 3, 2009)

Day of Gallade, Reighn of Mespirit, Season of Emotion.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 3, 2009)

Day of Roselia, Reign of Shaymin, Season of Emotion. :/







My old one is the Day of Treecko, Reign of Celebi, Season of the Earth. What's with all the grass?


----------



## RubyPikachu (Aug 3, 2009)

Season of Will, Day of Carvanha/Sharpedo in the Reign of Darkrai.

_The Reign of *DARKRAI.*_

I don't mind the Carvanha evo line, but why the reign of Darkrai?!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 7, 2009)

Lickilicky


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 8, 2009)

Day of Riolu and Lucario, reign of Azelf, Season of Will. Not bad, I guess. I wasn't really fond of my birthday on the old Zodiac anyway (Day of Linoone, reign of Jirachi, Season of Air).


----------



## Pii (Aug 8, 2009)

Mar 8: Day of Hoppip, Skiploom and Jumpluff, Reign of Mew, Season of Emotion


----------



## Darkrai (Sep 5, 2009)

Day of Gligar, reign of Latios, season of emotion


----------



## Starly (Sep 5, 2009)

November 18,


----------



## Loco Mocho (Sep 6, 2009)

NOO I got hippoptas! 
And i used to have milotic


----------



## Claudster (Sep 6, 2009)

festival of dialga
season of knowledge


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 13, 2009)

lol gaiz, im speshul eWe -shot-
Well it's better than Beldum, which I had last time. But still, I don't really like Latias that much. :c


----------



## Mai (Sep 13, 2009)

Day of absol, reign of darkrai, season of will. Absol is awesome!! It is soo cool!! I hate its D/P sprite, though. Love that platinum one


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 19, 2009)

Day of Spearow and Fearow, Reign of Ho-oh, Season of Knowledge.

I used to have... Charmander. Meh, Charmander stinks.

Why do I get such vanilla mons ):


----------



## Wargle (Jan 26, 2010)

Day of Togepi and Togetic
Reign of MEsprit
Season of Emotion




Where is the image at?


----------



## Glitterbomb (Jan 27, 2010)

Festival of Azelf, Season of Will. I guess it's okay since I used to have Cacnea.


----------



## coolking49 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got some shadow uxie thing.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jan 27, 2010)

Day of Ledbya/Ledian, Reign of Dialga, Season of Knowledge.
Meh... could have been worse.
...and I would have had Minun before.
Oh well, changes must happen.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2010)

Woo, Spearow.

On the old zodiac, I think I was Charmander. Oh well.


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, F*ck. I GOT A DAMN PROBOBASS! Why must mah life be so painful. I HATE PROBOBASS WITH ALL MY HEART BECAUSE IT IS ONE OF MY LEAST FAVORITE POKÉMON EVER GODAMMIT!

...Stupid Zodiac. T_T


----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 8, 2010)

Festival of Manaphy, Season of Emotion


----------



## Arcanine (Mar 8, 2010)

Freaking Lileep/Cradily, Reign of Regirock, Season of Knowledge. I could be a pretty little Growlithe if it was the old Zodiac >.>


----------



## Eonrider (Mar 9, 2010)

Day of Beginning


----------



## Shiva64 (Mar 28, 2010)

Day of Kecleon, Reign of Arceus, Season of Will.

In the old Zodiac, it was Day of Blastoise, Reign of Articuno, Season of Water.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 12, 2010)

May 1st.

Day of Marill and Azumarill, Reign of Manaphy, Season of Emotion.


----------



## Patar (Apr 12, 2010)

March 3, In the old zodiac I was a Paras T_T but naow....
  

Shadow Mewtwo :D epic


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm July 1st, so I'm the day of Spearow and Fearow.

I used to be born on the day of Charmander. I sort of like Charmander (the Kanto starters are okay, but not amazing), but Spearow is better.


----------



## Hogia (Jul 4, 2010)

Festival of Mewtwo, season of emotion.

Mewtwo is far from a fave DX


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jul 4, 2010)

Bleh XP


----------



## Dave Strider (Jul 4, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 4, 2010)

Festival of Shadow Regice.

Regice is my favorite of that trio, so I'm not that disappointed.


----------



## NismoZ (Jul 6, 2010)

Seriously? Bellossum _and_ Shaymin? I'm not too fond of the Grass type anyway.


----------



## Missile (Jul 8, 2010)

September 24

_Festival of the Shiny Entei,Season of Will_

...And it just HAD to be my least favorite Pokemon from the Johto Beast Trio...


----------



## Goldenpelt (Aug 15, 2010)

Shiny, so I guess it's okay. xD


----------



## Ferasquilee (Aug 17, 2010)

Day of Tangrowth
Reign of Celebi
Season of Knowledge

Tangrowth is pretty good, I guess, and Season of Knowledge suits me perfectly. Celebi can time-travel! *Awesome face* Yup, I've got a good birthdate.

Better than in the old zodiac, where I had Pidgey, Reign of Zapdos, Season of the Air. First off, Pidgey!? Not so much. And I am NOT an airhead.

EDIT: It would be AWESOME to be born February 29th;


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 17, 2010)

September 23
Festival of Entei
Season of Will

Can't exactly say I'm known for willpower. :/


----------



## Phantom (Aug 17, 2010)

November 30th

Festival of Shadow Kyogre 
Season of Will


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 17, 2010)

Day of Bidoof
Reign of Ho-oh
Season of Knowledge

Bidoof? FML.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 29, 2010)

Festival of Shadow Regice, Season of Knowledge

... well, at least it's kinda cool.
(Dewgong, Shadowstar, either of you wanna switch birthdays with me?)


----------



## Superbird (Dec 29, 2010)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Festival of Shadow Regice, Season of Knowledge
> 
> ... well, at least it's kinda cool.
> (Dewgong, Shadowstar, either of you wanna switch birthdays with me?)


...


----------



## BlackTitress (Dec 30, 2010)

May 22

It's not bad, but I would prefer something other than Nosepass


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 30, 2010)

Bleeeh. I wanted something less... legendary.


----------



## .... (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Green (Dec 30, 2010)

Mawile said:


>


>:C


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

Feb. 10. 
Meh. I don't really even like rapidash.


----------



## Silver (Dec 31, 2010)

Superbird said:


>


----------



## hyphen (Jan 3, 2011)

That's right.
♫


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 6, 2011)

One of my favorite pokemon and it looks awesome.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 6, 2011)

As if I didn't see enough Zubat already... *sigh* Seems that even after Generation 5 comes out, I _still_ won't be free from them.

_SKA-REEEE

_v Ohhh. Alright! That makes me feel better, at least. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't say that; The Zodiac is getting revamped when Gen. 5 comes out in English! You probably won't be Zubat anymore.


----------



## Darumaka (Jan 8, 2011)

Let's see, May 13...



Yuck. >_<

For third generation's zodiac mine is Cascoon, Reign of Groudon, Season of Fire.


----------



## MilkAndCookies (Jan 12, 2011)

Day of Shinx, Luxio, and Luxray
Reign of Raikou
Season of Will

Whoo!


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 12, 2011)

Dec 26: Day of Kangaskhan, Reign of Arceus, Season of Will.
On the old Zodiac, I was a Squirtle :)


----------



## Ledabot (Jan 22, 2011)

Day of Blissey, Reign of Mesprit, Season of Emotion


----------



## Lilfut (Feb 7, 2011)

Festival of Deoxys. I know, right?


----------



## Tomatochu (Feb 8, 2011)

Day of Vulpix and Ninetales, Reign of Moltres, Season of Emotion. Or, Today!!!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 19, 2011)

Considering Butterfree's updated the Zodiac:


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 19, 2011)

Meh. It's okay, I guess.


----------



## Glace (Mar 19, 2011)

I like Flygon, though I would've prefered something more... Me.


----------



## Darumaka (Mar 19, 2011)

I really like this one.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 19, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## spaekle (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 19, 2011)

Spaekle said:


>


----------



## Mai (Mar 20, 2011)

>:(

I liked absol better...


----------



## M&F (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## zeKieranator (Mar 20, 2011)

In the 3rd gen, I was Day of Bellossom, Reign of Celebi, Season of the Earth.


----------



## Autumn (Mar 20, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Spaekle said:
> 
> 
> >


Shuppet on 3rd-gen zodiac, Cacnea/Cacturne (the day before Absol ; ;) in the 4th-gen, and now Illumise. :< Well the reign of Latias is cool I guess


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 20, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

What is the day of Stunfisk


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Mar 20, 2011)

:c I had something cooler last time. OH WELL. Dewgong is a bamf aquatic mammal.


----------



## .... (Mar 20, 2011)

@Karkat: Sept. 28


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

>


Third-gen Zodiac:
Ninetales





Fourth Gen Zodiac:
Shadow Regice







3X AWSOME COMBO

EDIT: 2X NINJA'D COMBO


----------



## Green (Mar 20, 2011)

_elephantssssss :D_

i wanted stunfisk or archeops ): what is archeops' date anyway?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 20, 2011)

September 29th.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 20, 2011)

the two best pokemon are next to each other :)

I used to be a Charmander and then I was a Fearow. I preferred the latter.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lanturn. In Gen III, I was Poliwhirl, which can have Water Absorb, in Gen IV I was Electabuzz, which has Static, and now I am Lanturn, which has Volt Absorb (and is a Water/Electric Type. I just see a combination of the previous ones in it). I have also returned to the Reign of Kyogre.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 22, 2011)

Sawk. It seems I usually get something I dislike... ergh. In Gen III, I had ugly Metagross. I only had something I kinda liked in Gen IV with Zangoose. I preferred that one... only a few days away from Victini too! Well, I uh, at least get the Musketeer Trio... they're kinda cool.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 22, 2011)

I am happy about this. Usually get something I hate but this :DDDD


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 22, 2011)

Flareth said:


> I am happy about this. Usually get something I hate but this :DDDD


*>8C*







I don't even like Electrode D:


----------



## Byrus (Mar 23, 2011)

....Well, better than Celebi and Tangela I guess. Bouffalant is kinda cool, too bad I got one of the worst legendaries. Pfft.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 26, 2011)

I got Jolteon. I had Tauros, and I'm really happy bout the change.


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 26, 2011)

So I got Accelgor and Genesect. I'm not too hot about the Accelgor part, but Genesect is one of my favorite pokemon ever, and it's definitely an upgrade from the Day of Bidoof.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 26, 2011)

Eh I think I liked my old one better. November 30th was special.XD


----------



## Lili (Mar 31, 2011)

Day of Ambipom, Reign of Jirachi, Season of the Air.

I'm not really happy about the Ambipom and Air parts, but Jirachi _is_ freaking adorable.


----------



## boss (Mar 31, 2011)

_yeaaaaahhhhhh_ :sunglasses:


----------



## Goldenpelt (Apr 2, 2011)

So much better than Phione. :'D


----------



## Wargle (Apr 2, 2011)

Last time it was Togepi and Togetic. Now it's even worse.

Why??? Anyone wanna trade? Phantom? The person who has wargle?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 3, 2011)

*looks* ha nope I'll stick with my misunderstood legendary and weird fire lizards. (Totally lost track of pokemon come Hoenn region)


----------



## Zeph (Apr 3, 2011)

Eh! I preferred my old Festival of Ho-Oh, but oh well.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 3, 2011)

And of course, I got a Pokémon I haven't actually seen in White yet.  But I kinda expected the little plant-deer to turn into a bigger plant-deer, so not really much of a spoiler there.







My dad gets a goofy-looking fire monkey...







...and my mom gets smelly plants (and hedgehog!)...







...and finally, my little sister gets these funny-looking things.  (Why isn't Togekiss with its two previous forms like the rest were? Are some evolution lines split up or something?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 3, 2011)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> (Why isn't Togekiss with its two previous forms like the rest were? Are some evolution lines split up or something?)


I think that's because it's in a different generation. Evos introduced in a different gen get their own days and split off from the line.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 3, 2011)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> ...and finally, my little sister gets these funny-looking things.  (Why isn't Togekiss with its two previous forms like the rest were? Are some evolution lines split up or something?)


I believe this explains it rather well!



			
				Zodiac Page said:
			
		

> Finally, the days were distributed such that every Pokémon that has ever been a final evolution gets its own day - so again, Scyther and Scizor get separate days while the Charmander family gets only one, since Scyther used to be a final evolution in the first generation, but now baby Pokémon added in later generations don't get separate days, and split evolutions get separate days for each individual final stage no matter when they were introduced.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually sort of like Qwilfish and I certainly like Kyogre and water, so I'd say this is good.

EDIT: My dad gets Conkeldurr, which is sort of fitting in that he's strong, but it's not fitting in that he is also smart and reasonable. My mom gets the very unfitting day of Haxorus, and my sister is lucky and gets day of Zekrom.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Apr 5, 2011)

Though i can't remember my birthday on the old zodiac.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 7, 2011)

Durant... meh.






And my brother gets Dialga.


----------



## Equinoxe (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought I had something less interesting and was positively surprised! :D
Metagross is pretty great so I'm totally okay with this (the only thing that bothers me is that in the image, Beldum is partially on top of the border, making it look a bit off).

I think my birthday on the fourth-gen zodiac was Festival of Groudon or something like that (Groudon is my favourite out of the RSE legendary trio so cool, I guess?).


----------



## ... (Apr 7, 2011)

:3


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 7, 2011)

Equinoxe said:


> I thought I had something less interesting and was positively surprised! :D
> Metagross is pretty great so I'm totally okay with this (the only thing that bothers me is that in the image, Beldum is partially on top of the border, making it look a bit off).
> 
> I think my birthday on the fourth-gen zodiac was Festival of Groudon or something like that (Groudon is my favourite out of the RSE legendary trio so cool, I guess?).


Yeah, the problem is that the images are generated by a script and it's a real headache to figure out how to make a universal positioning rule that results in all Pokémon neither going too far to the left nor getting obscured by one another. :/ I'll probably make more tweaks to the algorithm.


----------



## Equinoxe (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, so they're script generated (now that I think of it, it probably would be a huge pain to do them all manually, duh). O:
In that case, it's pretty understandable that not all of them are perfectly placed since there are so many different sizes and shapes of pokemon.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 10, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> Yeah, the problem is that the images are generated by a script and it's a real headache to figure out how to make a universal positioning rule that results in all Pokémon neither going too far to the left nor getting obscured by one another. :/ I'll probably make more tweaks to the algorithm.


Given the fact they're by a script, and with Equinoxe's point, it's amazing how well the script does with sizing with so many different sizes and shapes to deal with.

20 bucks says Wailord and Wailmer overlap the border/each other


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, they're supposed to overlap one another somewhat; the potential problem is when the Pokémon are posed in such a way that one's head ends up underneath the other.

Wailmer and Wailord are actually fine; I'm pretty sure it's impossible for Pokémon to overlap the frame on the left side unless it's a three-stage evolution line (or three legendaries).


----------



## mewtini (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm



:c I don't like Ho-Oh that much...

On the 4th gen zodiac I was the day of Nidoran male, Nidorino and Nidoking
Ho-Oh is an upgrade I guess. On the oldest zodiac I was the reign of Regirock, day of Sudowoodo.


----------



## Torronto (Apr 10, 2011)

Ew, why does there have to be Genesect on my birthday >:(
P cool that I got two Bug/Steel types, though, if I do say so, myself.


----------



## War & Thunder (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, this is certainly an unpleasant pokemon.







I hoped for something cool like Metagross ;~;.


----------



## Elliekat (Apr 12, 2011)

Yay, one of my favorite lines! Last time I was Festival of Shiny Suicune, which was kinda boring :\


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm lickilicky.:sad:
It's sad. I used to be venasaur...
*Overdramatically goes into a corner and weeps.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

Elliekat said:


> Yay, one of my favorite lines! Last time I was Festival of Shiny Suicune, which was kinda boring :\


I'd totally trade my Celebi for your Luxray.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Sep 1, 2011)

I have Mawile. :/

In the fourth-gen zodiac I have Wingull and Pelipper in the reign of Lugia. Well I like Lugia at least...


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2011)

Day of Ninjask, Reign of Rayquaza, Season of Air.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Since I rarely visit the main site, could somebody give me a link?


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.dragonflycave.com/zodiac.aspx

It's really not as if it's hard to find, at least not compared to asking for a link in a thread.


----------



## Automata heart (Sep 3, 2011)

shaymin is so cute~


----------



## Dragon (Sep 4, 2011)

FROWN

forever frown


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 4, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> http://www.dragonflycave.com/zodiac.aspx
> 
> It's really not as if it's hard to find, at least not compared to asking for a link in a thread.


Thanks!







*flexes*


----------



## Cerberus87 (Sep 7, 2011)

Heh Skarmory is nice.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

Gen 5~ Day of Galllade, Reign of Meloetta. Season of Mind.

Gen 4~ Day of Hippotas and Hippowdon, Reign of Groudon. Season of Will.

Gen 3~ Day of Milotic, Reign of Lugia. Season of Water.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 7, 2011)

Raaaawr :3


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 8, 2011)

Day of Hitmontop, Reing of Latios, Season of the Mind.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe it was Scizor at one point, but now that I look it up it's Day of Probopass, Reign of Regirock, Regice and Registeel, Season of the Earth.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

The Omskivar said:


> I believe it was Scizor at one point, but now that I look it up it's Day of Probopass, Reign of Regirock, Regice and Registeel, Season of the Earth.


There are a few different Zodiacs, so Scizor might have been another one.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 11, 2011)

Now,it is


----------



## Monoking (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm Zangoose. Why did i have to be something from hoenn? I missed the entire Hoenn saga and therefore barely know anything about it. 
I do think Zangoose is spunky, though.


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 18, 2011)

Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 18, 2011)

...Wait, how the hell did Vanilluxe get assigned under Victini and the reign of Fire?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

My nephew's birthday is on the Festival of Attack Deoxys.

*winning*


----------



## Nelauk (Nov 7, 2011)

day of kyogre, reign of kyogre, season of water

yes! i have an orca for my zodiac.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 22, 2011)

Lickitung. LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## ColorBlind (Nov 24, 2011)

Not a big fan of Drapion, but Heatran is pretty cool. The season being fire is a given since I'm born in May.


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

Where is this Zodiac at?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2011)

CJBlazer said:


> Where is this Zodiac at?


Here. If you want to go there later without having to remember the adress, there are two major links on the site: One in the site panel and one under the logo and slogan.


----------



## Dar (Nov 28, 2011)

Rawr.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 28, 2011)

Eat It!


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, found it. Apparantly October 20th is the day of Mew


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Nov 30, 2011)

The Day of Ditto in the Reign of Arceus, Season of the Earth :)


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

The day of Zangoose (YES!) in the Reign of Dialga, Season of the Earth. (AKA MAY 19th)


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2016)

Mar 19: The Day of Mesprit, Reign of Mesprit, Season of Water. ...That's a lot of Mesprits.

In Generation 5, I had "The Day of Swalot, Reign of Victini, Season of Fire". Just kind of laughing over the Swalot thing since I love to eat...

In Generation 4, I had "The Day of Combee and Vespiquen, Reign of Latias, Season of Emotion". This is ironic because two things: I hate wasps and always flip out when one gets near me; and I prefer Latios.

In Generation 3, I had "The Day of Aggron, Reign of Registeel, Season of Earth". My favorite of the bunch. Aggron, woop~


----------



## Stryke (Nov 18, 2016)

March 21st, so I'm the Day of Alomomola (that's Alomomola backwards!) in the Reign of Mesprit, in the Water Season.


----------



## nerolyk24 (Jan 6, 2017)

Absol is pretty cool! When the new zodiac comes out I'll probably get something that is not as good though.


----------

